# Im afraid to do assignments because im afraid ill fail



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

im afraid to do assignments because im afraid ill fail. My self confidence is that low and its starting to affect my school. i have trouble staring on essays even when I know what im going to write and how im going to write it. I m afraid that it wont make sense, the teacher wont like it, i wont sound intelligent enough. ya know stuff like that. does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## sandman99 (Jan 3, 2010)

I also have this problem. Assignments make me stressed out so much that I ended up not doing most of them. And then I always feel so horribly guilty.

If there's a counsellor or therapist at your school you can maybe speak to them, you might get extensions or something on your assignments if they know that you're struggling.


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Yea I do too, which is probably also one of the reasons why I procrastinate so much, so scared that it won't be good enough. It's especially hard when you have to pick topics yourself etc. or when the assignment itself is rather 'open'.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, always. I cannot be rid of the thing. Positive feedback does not change it much.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I think I'm just lazy


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Reni said:


> I m afraid that it wont make sense, the teacher wont like it,i wont sound intelligent enough. ya know stuff like that.


If by stuff, you mean something like the teacher making fun of your work (an extreme example...)Just try to remember that a teacher is there to criticize your work in order to find any weaknesses. That's their job.

The faster you can admit or find out that you have a weakness, then the faster it'll be to improve yourself.


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Yes, always. I cannot be rid of the thing. Positive feedback does not change it much.


i know what you mean. everyone tells me my work is good but I cant get myself to believe them


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes! It has seriously caused me so much trouble and grief over the years, and is one of the many reasons that I won't get my BA until a week before my 26th birthday. I have no idea why I am even afraid of this. I get A's. *shrugs*

I'm better than I used to be. I still struggle with it, but I just have to tell myself, "**** it. The prof's not going to fail me if I at least give it a decent shot."


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, I also have this problem. One year I didn't even do my research paper because I tend to procrastinate and my anxiety just builds. It's the same thing with applying for colleges and scholarships.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have this problem, except I'm afraid to get anything lower than an A. I label myself as a failure if I get a B. I feel very guilty.


----------

